
How to conduct a closed beta testing with zero budget - Everula
https://medium.com/@ulaholovko/how-to-conduct-a-closed-beta-testing-with-zero-budget-acd19c2de43
======
Everula
The goal of this post: incrementally show how we conducted a closed beta test
from scratch — within a limited amount of time and with limited resources.

